# [SOLVED] Installing Easy CD Creator / Windows Installer problem



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

I was running ME. Repartioned/formatted and clean installed 98SE. After fixing Creative video/sound driver problems, computer is running great.
I tried to install Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 Platinum. It installed (?) Windows Installer. Upon reboot, the system hung just before the desktop would have come up. After 3-4 minutes I soft booted.
Computer still work fine but when I insert the Roxio CD to finish the install I get:
1) Roxio CD detected, do you want to install
2)Preparing the installation wizard
3)Checking the OS version
4)Checking the Windows Installer version
5)Configuring Windows Installer
6)Preparing to install
#6 stays up for 15-20 seconds and then just goes away.

Anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try going to this link and downloading the Windows Installer cleanup utility. Install it. Go to the Start>programs menu and click on Windows Install Cleanup. A page will appear and if it includes the Roxio, choose that and clean it up. (Otherwise, exit.)

Reboot. Try the installation again.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q240116

If the cleanup does not apply to your install, I would look in add remove programs for Roxio and remove it. I would also then go to Windows\Temp and empty the contents. Do a find files for wininit.ini and rename it to winnit.bak Reboot.
Try the installation again.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

I don't think this is going to do the trick.
When I run the cleanup program, it only gives me two choices.
Microsoft Office 2000 and the Windows Installer Cleanup program itself.
It would appear that the cleanup program only effects the program that was interupted during install.
In my case it was the install of Windows Installer that was interrupted.
I was wondering about downloading Installer 2.0. Will this replace the interrupted version of Installer?
Thanks.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure. I will have to go back and have a second look. What happened was you started an install and the computer rebooted to complete the install. At reboot, it hung and you Ctrl+alt+Del twice to restart? The install was interrupted. This was not installing the ROXIO but rather the Windows Installer prior to and in preparation for an attempt to install ROXIO?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=32831

That's the link to version 2.0 of the Windows Installer. You can try it. It's an idea. But I am not certain what will happen. Clean out you Windows\temp Folder first.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

No Roxio or Easy CD Creator in Add/Remove programs.
Deleted contents of Windows\Temp.
Did a find files for wininit.ini on both My Computer and C:....File Not Found??????

Do I need to extract from a Cab file?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Are you sure that one is msi and not installshield?
If you C-A-D is ikernel a running task?


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Yes I was installing Windows Installer. System hung during the reboot. There are (were-I just deleted) multiple files in the Temp folder that have the .msi extensions.
This installed fine on this machine when it was MEand not SE.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't worry about not finding a wininit.ini
I thought your problem originall was with a failed ROXIO install. Often a wininit.ini file is created by install and uninstalls. Not having it is no problem here.

I have researched and found no help at Roxio or Microsoft on this particular issue.

If I go into C:\windows I find a folder named Installer (It's a hidden folder)
Inside I find the install packages for the Cleanup utility and for Word.

Have a look. What do you find? 

Since you performed the cleanup of windows Temp, have you tried the Roxio CD again?


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Just for the heck of it I just tried it again.
It comes up preparing installshield and then continues on as above.
When I C-A-D, I have Msiexec and Setup running but I'm at the desk top with nothing minimized in the taskbar.
In my C:\Windows\Installer file I have 148dfa.msi and 9c85e5.msi.

I don't know if the problem is Windows Installer or Roxio, only that system hung on reboot from installing Installer and now the Installshield goes away when Preparing to Install is up.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Also when I eject the Roxio CD, I get a message telling me that I am requesting to eject when the CD is in use with a running application. The DVDROM is not spinning when I press eject.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try it again and when you press eject, do a CTRL+ALT+DEL to have a look at what's running.

Also, you might try closing all running tasks other than Windows Explorer and systray before you attempt the Roxio install again. 

I might also try a scanreg /restore


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I came back and reread this. Now you say it says Installshield? That is different from the Windows Installer which you listed before. Are you sure it said InstallShield this time? 

Let's have a look at the CD. Load it but Press shift to prevent it from autorunning. Open Windows Explorer and then explore the CD.
What kind of installer(s) is there? Right click on it and get its properties and full name(s) please. Any information may help. 
Also, what is contained in the context menu for the installer(s)?


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

It says it is the Install Shield Wizard on the top of the small window. Then under a small progress bar it says in order:
1)Verify OS version
2 Verify Windows Installer
3)Configuring Windows Installer
4)The small window changes to Windows Installer on the top
5)Under the progress bar it says Preparing to install
6)The bar goes about half way and the window goes away

On the CD is:
Engsetup folder
Partners "
Template "
Utilities "
Autorun.inf
Data.cab(compressed)
Ecdc5.msi
Instmsia.exe
Instmsiw.exe
Launch.exe
Setup.exe
Setup.ini

The last couple of times I have run this msiexec and setup were NOT still running in the background(C-A-D). They were still running in the background the other times I ran it.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

what happens when you right click Ecdc5.msi 
and choose install?


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

The small window called Windows Installer pops up.
It says preparing to install, the CD spins up and after a few seconds the window disappears and the CD spins down.
Right now there are 3 instances of msiexec showing in the Close Program window when I hit C-A-D. I right clicked and clicked install 3 times to read the window.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

And what happens when you click setup.exe? I am looking for any clues. I have been trying to find anything on the Internet and have had no success at all.

I would empty the Windows Temp folder again after any installation attempt. 

Did you try the Download an install of The Windows Installer Update yet version 2.0?

You might try using explorer to copy the CD to a folder and try to run setup from there.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

When I click setup it starts the Install Shield wizard.
It is almost 2100 in Maine. I think I'll shut it down for tonite.
In the AM I'll empty the Temp file and try down loading the 2.0.
I'll also try copying the CD to a folder.
After I try those tacts, I'll post again.
I truly appreciate all your help.
Thanks.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Check out this, it seems to be my problem. The fix however is for Windows 2000.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q282879

What do you think?

By the way...copied CD to a folder and tried running from there.
No luck, same old results.

I did install the 2.0.....same results.

I do clean out the temp file each time.

I am going to run one more time and just leave everything for 20-30 minutes. The process almost always shows that it is running in the background when I C-A-D. The KB article did say that it SEEMS to stop responding.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Very strange Mo. This would only mask the problem but what about adding this line to the autoexec.bat.

SET TEMP=C:\TEMP

so windows isn't the depository.

One quick question for MaineMan, is this an original of the platinm version or a copy? If I miised that here somewhere , sorry for making you repeat yourself.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

This is the original "out of the box" CD and manual.
When this computer was ME, this installed without a hitch.
Now ???????


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, thanks. Have you run SFC ? Have you tried to install any other major program and if so what happens ?

I'd like to get Mo's thoughts before you do either. She's got the lead here and she's a champ.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

I have not run system file checker. Should I?
I have not attempted any other program installation.
I did click on a link on a website and one of those boxes like "Do you want to download and install Japanese language support" popped up. Another window popped up and said something like "Cannot download.... Run IE Update?".
Didn't think much of it at the time....related?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MaineMan:_
> *I have not run system file checker. Should I?
> I have not attempted any other program installation.
> I did click on a link on a website and one of those boxes like "Do you want to download and install Japanese language support" popped up. Another window popped up and said something like "Cannot download.... Run IE Update?".
> Didn't think much of it at the time....related? *


Possibly related. The one for RUN IE Update. Did it pop up after you said yes to the Japanese one or just came up on it's own right away? And did you run IE update?

I don't remember, have you run a virus scan?

I'd run SFC. I don't think it would interfere with Mo's track on this.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

On the first window...I really didn't read it....just using the Japanese language thing.
The second window popped up on it's own.
I have downloaded the latest virus defin. from Norton and run a full system scan. 0 infected.
I'll try SFC now.

Just ran it. It said setupx.dll may be corrupted. I restored the version from the 98SE CD.
Try Roxio again, or no connection.

This was the only file SFC had anything to say about.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

That file sometimes gets corrupted when re-installing Windows according to Microsoft and should be extracted which you did.

"Try Roxio again, or no connection." Is that a question?


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Sorry-should have been a question mark.
Do you think that this file is connected with the Roxio install problem.
The last time I tried installing Easy CD Creator was at 8:25am my time. It is now 1:54pm and when I C-A-D, I still have msiexec and setup running in the background.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I also ran into the problem regarding Windows2000 when I researched this yesterday. I thought, this is it until I read only for Win2000. I didn't mention it because you are running Windows98 and it doesn't apply.

When you clicked on a link, the page probably needed Japanese Language support to be displayed. there was a problem downloading the suppport files and so you wre advised to go to Windows Update where they cold be downloaded.

The problem here is you get no error messages. I have been to Roxio and found nothing. I have been to the MS Knowledge Base and found nothing. At this point I am oging to recommend that you email Roxio Tech Support to see if they are aware of anything like this.

Apparently, Installshield uses the Windows Installer to install this package. I have seen Install Shield Problems before. But they usually generate an error message.

Try this. Do a search for IKERNEL.exe
It should be within C:\Program Files\Common files\Installshield ...
the path is longer

Right click on it and choose properties. On the general page look at the creation date. If it is the same as the date you firtst tried the install, delete it. Try the install again. 

There is no indication that IKERNEL.exe is running when you try your setup. Ikernel.exe is the InstallShield Engine.

DO not remove it if the date is not right. 
This is what IMM was asking you about before.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

It's possible. Did you re-boot after loading the file in SFC and then are the files running in tasks?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I just read the Article you found about win2000. that's interesting, but not applicable to this.
There is also an issue with installing this same Roxio on Windows 2000 which mimics the problem you have. Again, that is for windows 2000 and doesn't apply. 

Have you looked for IKERNEL.exe? 


If you have no success there,
this sounds like an installer problem, and so this next is just to cover all bases.
Boot to Safe mode and try running the install from the folder you created on the hard drive.

EDIT: This is going to get confusing. Clean out your temps. Reboot and try the install again after replacing setupx.dll If it works you have the culprit. SFC Id's this file as corrupt on a regular basis.
As an experiment I renamed it and then ran an Installshield setup for a small program I have, It generated an error. After I renamed setupx.dll back, Installshield worked.
Again, you have no errors and the install just hangs.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

I first tried to install Roxio on Sunday 5/12.
Ikernel.exe is dated/created on Wednesday 5/8. Left it alone.

I did not reboot after running SFC.

I'll try running the install from safe mode. Am I clicking on setup.exe or ECDC5.msi?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Setup.exe


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi Mo, hope I didn't barge in and get ahead of you.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am now reading the Newsgroups and have a question for you.
You say this is a clean install of Windows98 SE. Have you upgraded Internet Explorer yet? I would try that too.
At least to IE 5.01 SP2

I'll let you know if I find anything else.

EDIT:

Pete,
Not at all. Continue to "Barge at will"

I have spent hours and hours trying to find anything. We could use the help. Please! 

Mo


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Folks, I just went back to Roxio's website to check ona post of this problem that I did yesterday. Before I posted on Monday I did a search to see if there were any relevant threads already running. I only got about 3 results. None seemed to be a match.

Just for giggles (and out of frustration) I did another search today and only got 4 results. I was reading these and when I used the back button I lost the thread. I went back to search and used "windows installer". This time I got 60 results.

Bottom line is that one of the Roxio Techs posted:
In Windows Explorer follow path C:\Program Files\Common Files\Install Shield. Locate sub folders Engine and IScript. Rename them. Close Windows Explorer. Run setup again. Apply the update patches from www.roxio.com. IT WORKED!

One last question. If the CD burning program works as is (5.0), do you think I should apply the update patches. It seems I saw lots of threads with problems applying these.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well outstanding. 3 cheers.

Update patches are sometimes a mystery. usually the web site will tell you what they are fixing in a version history section or at the update download page.

I never update unless I'm having trouble or if it's a major upgrade with new features. You can usually tell the majors from the minors easily.

If it's Ver 5.0 and you see the upgrade is 5.01 that's a bug fix. if it goes from 5.0 to 6.0 it's usually a major.

This isn't always the case but check out the version history.

Again congrats.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am very glad you found that. I went to ROXIO Support yesterday and did a search for Windows Installer and got nowhere. I'm glad it is settled and everything is working now. You removed the old copy of Installsheild.


----------



## MaineMan (May 8, 2002)

Again, thank you both for all your help.
As I get better I'll try to pitch in.
Thanks.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You did a great job on this. For anyone else reading this, Maineman used the Discussion groups at ROXIO to find help.

That was a much better route than using the Knowledge Base over there. And the problem was resolved.


----------

